# Case 830 case-o-matic problem



## cgeier (Oct 10, 2010)

Have a Case 830 diesel with case-o-matic (1964, I think). It has two gear shifters: Hi/Lo and a gear shifter with numbers 1 thru 4. Some times it works perfectly. Then after it has been used for a while the case-o-matic doesn't work properly. If you open the throttle it doesn't seem to want to move very well--even at high rpm. If it does start to move and it is put into direct mode, it totally stops. Also after taking it out of direct and back into COM (I think that is the correct term), it doesn't want to move at all. It seems like it wants to move, but like the brake is on. Reverse will work, although it seems that reverse is starting to become affected too. The high range seems to be most affected when it is acting up (but low range is affected as well, but still allows the tractor to move). When it doesn't want to seem to move at all 1 Lo will work, but barely.

Sometimes it starts working fine again. 

Also, when shifting (while stopped and the clutch pushed in) at high engine rpms sometimes the gears grind and it will not shift into gear until the throttle is brought to idle. 

Sitting overnight does not affect whether it will work again correctly or not.

Any ideas what could be the problem? There is a washable filter that was cleaned out beneath the battery. Is there any other filters (maybe on the line going to the oil cooler)?


----------

